# The End Times are Here



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Most of you know I have a special place in my heart for Chaos. Particularly Archaon, and Kholek. So with a 4000pt week at the Local Game Store, I thought fuck it. After going with an all-rounder army, to be kind, and also to try out pretty much everything in the chaos list, in a previous 'warm-up' day, and getting beaten shit senseless by the Thorek Gunlines, and 4 GD lists, I thought fuck it. Again. After the amount of Brokenness, I thought to hell with the fluff and backstory, I'm going to show those SOB's (I think the glossary needs an update =P) how this is done.

So, armed with a boner for Archaon, and Kholek, I've set myself up for a monster mayhem.

4000 pts? That's... Um, Archaon, Kholek, and er... 4 Shaggoths. Weeeeee =).

Okey dokey.

List time.

*Lords* (1290pts)
Archaon the Everchosen (685pts)

Kholek Suneater (605pts)

*Core* (1420)
25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

25 Marauders (Mark of Khorne, Great Weapons) (155)

5 Warhounds (30)

5 Warhounds (30)

5 Warhounds (30)

5 Warhounds (30)

5 Warhounds (30)

5 Warhounds (30)

*Special* (435pts)
8 Knights (Full Command, Mark of Nurgle, Banner of Rage) (435pts)

*Rares* (855pts)
Shaggoth - Great Weapon (285pts)

Shaggoth - Great Weapon (285pts)

Shaggoth - Great Weapon (285pts)

Shaggoth - Great Weapon (285pts)

This gives me 4000 in total.

Archaon joins the Knights. That's -2 to hit, with 11 Armour Ignoring Str 5 Attacks - if the full unit charges some nasty full frontage unit, and all 9 models hit, I'm getting 39 Str 5 Attacks, while they're barely scratching me.

I'm quite happy with the list, for a Warriors of Chaos list, with 6 Monsters (6, you say? You only see 5, you say? What about Archaon, ahh!)

I'll make a list of my opponents when I've finished the game. had a game against a friend of mine first, just before we start tomorrow, with his Tetra daemons.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Ummm, ouch?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

How in the name of all that is evil in chaotic did you paint that many marauders?!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

200!!!!!!!!!!! marauders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a lot of flesh all painted? (if so well done more patient than me)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is one beast of a list, how the hell do you defeat that, I think lots of zombies, blood knights and Magic about 20 power should do it


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy crap now that is a rock hard list hmm yoink!:biggrin: I'd hate fighting that many shaggoths:shok: as well as kholek and archaon:shok: oh thats nasty, in a good way of course.k:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

only real weakness of the list would seem to be magic defense. Pit of shades could ruin your plans i think


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

:shok: Your opponents are really going to hate you.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

thats one of the most metal things ive ever seen.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to say the Marauders aren't all Mine - I had about 4 boxes from when they first came out, the rest are baselayered, or nicked from a mate.

Right - played 4 games yesterday, One 3x GD DoC List (Real good fun, believe me), another, exquisitely painted Red and Black Lacquer Caledor themed army (3x Star Dragons, and 50 Dragon Prince blegh), another Warriors of Chaos - this one was the exact same build as me - but with Giants over Shaggoths, and Dragon Ogres over Knights, and finally, a Thorek Gunline.

First Game - vs. DoC.

I didn't get his full list - but basically

3x Blood Thirsters
4x Heralds of Khorne of Juggernaughts
4x 4 strong Bloodcrushers
5x 10 Strong Bloodletters.

First of all, no worries from the Anti-Magic department. He set all his Blood thirsters up opposite the Marauders on the left, the Bloodcrushers opposite the Knights on the right, Giants opposite the Shaggoths in the centre. He left his Bloodletters back, to mop up anything. The Heralds of Khorne were placed in only two of his Bloodcrushers, making two of them 6 strong, as an ultimate hammer.

The speed at which he moved was astounding. His first turn he tried to be clever - attempting to stay just outside charge range. Didn't work. 2 Bloodthirsters were charged, and only one unit failed to charge, due to being half and inch out - he won the roll off.

My Knights slammed straight into his Bloodcrushers, and Kholek targetted the unengaged Bloodthirster with his ranged attack - rolled well, and it so happened that this one had no armour. 6 Str 5 attacks - caused 3 wounds, and he failed all on his Ward.

The Knights made short work of the Bloodcrushers, Archaon gained an additional attack, and overran into the second unit. The Bloodthirsters in combat took wounds from the Frenzied Marauders. One of the Bloodthirsters proceeded topop out of existence from losing the combat, and rolling Double 6, the other drew for Combat Resolution after chopping 6 marauders apart.

In his turn, a the Bloodthirster targetted by Kholek charged the Marauders, another Bloodcrusher unit piled into the Knights, and the Bloodletters, seeing the trouble marched forward, supported by the 2 free remaining Bloodcrushers.

In the combat phase, Archaon Challenged - the Bloodcrusher champion went back, and Archaon did his shit. 12 Attacks, all hit, 9 wounds, bye bye. I lost a couple of Knights to the Bloodcrusher charge (two hit on 6's, two 6's to wound, bah), and in return the Knight champion killed 1 and wounded another. Draw in combat.

Against the Marauders, the Bloodthirsters were up to their eyeballs in squishy stuff, but they forgot to target the Marauder Champions, one of whom dealt a wound to the unarmoured Daemon, and another passed two of his Daemonic Wards after it went through his Obsidian Armour. Lost the combat though, and the three Marauder units in combat fled, and 2 run down.

My turn two saw the Bloodthirsters charged by Kholek and a couple of Shaggoths, as well as two Marauders who could draw a bead. The other moved forwards to stop the Bloodletters and crushers joining in.

Combat was decisive - The unarmoured Bloodthirster took 12 wounds from Kholek, and popped out of existence, the other one had 2 wounds remaining, despite the two Shaggoths doing their best, saw him only take one, and the Marauders did nothing. One shaggoth was reduced to 1 wound. The Bloodcrushers due to their surprisingly low initiative lost their champion, after he challenged (+2 Overkill, oh yeah), and the champion accepted. The other knight killed the already wounded one, wounded another, and the horse finished that off. His one remaining Crusher failed to do anything, but the Jugger itself dragged a Knight to his death. The Bloodcrusher was a bastard, and rolled Snake Eyes for its Instability.

His turn saw the two Bloodcrusher units each with two heralds slam into the Shaggoths. Poor placement in the unit on his part saw the Shaggoths each in contact with a herald and a CHampion, instead of the two Heralds, like he wanted. The Bloodletters stalked up behind the Marauders, which now numbered around 130.

In combat, the Bloodcrusher in combat with the knights was killed. The Bloodthirster died to a Shaggoth, and then it came for the Bloodcrusher vs Shaggoth match.

Killing blow had no effect, but I was extremely glad of the high Shaggoth toughness - I suffered 3 wounds nonetheless, but 2 Bloodcrushers were killed from one unit, and the other killed a Herald. I passed both Break Tests.

In my turn, Archaon turned round, and drew a bead on the Rearmost Letters. The Shaggoths who dueled with the Bloodthirster targetted a letter unit each, Kholek charged into the side of one Bloodcrusher unit. Against the Bloodletters, I killed 4 with one, and 3 with another shaggoth, but the 1 wound shaggoth was killed by the Letter champion. Kholek killed the entirety of the remaining Bloodcrushers, leaving the two Heralds for the Shaggoth, the Shaggoth killing one, but took two wounds in return. The other Shaggoth died to the combined attacks of the Herald and Champion.

His turn saw the Crushers turn around - ready to smash into the 2 wound Shaggoth. Three letters charged a Marauder unit each, and the one unengaged turned, to fight the Knights when they hit.

In combat, the Shaggoth taking on the Bloodletters killed the 3 more, and they blicked out of existance. The Marauders got really badly mauled - only one kill from the Champion made me feel any better - Insane courage on one roll, and passing a LD3 test was really a really nice feeling, then him rolling a 6 for his pursuit when I rolled an 11 was even better. Kholek finished the combat against one Bloodcrusher, and killed it OTT easily. For fun, I decided to work out how much damage I caused. 5 Hits, 5 wounds (Str 8 ftw), no armour, or Ward, D3 wounds per = 11 wounds. Now you can see why the 600+ odd points he costs is so worth it. 

My turn (4, I think it was =D), had Archaon wipe out the Letters, and overrun into another unit. The Marauders faired badly yet again, but didn't break either, and between the two remaining units killed 5 letters. I'd forgotten to charge the no longer frenzied units into the Bloodletters who pursued, but oh well.

Turn 5 for him saw the wounded Shaggoth charged by the Crushers, the letters not in combat charged the smaller unit of Marauders, and that was it. It was all over bar the dice rolling for him. The Marauders against the letters did amazingly. I lost a bit - but the remaining 3 frenzied Marauders chopped up the Letters - 4! Wounds from 7 Attacks! Yes please. The unmarked Marauders fucked up though - Killed 1 from the champion (the Marauder Champions did fantastic all game, actually), but I lost 8 marauders in total from that unit, and needless to say, I failed the break test, and pegged it. Archaon did his shit, and murdered the back row of the Letters, the Knights killed another 2, and the 3 remaining bllodletters butchered 6 marauders, only to be dragged down by the Champion. The wounded Shaggoth took another wound, but swiped the Champion out of its saddle.

Turn 5 for me saw the Knights turn to March and Wheel to target the Crushers in the flank in turn 6. Kholek Charged again to the Rescue of the last shaggoth, and wiped out the unit, doing his thang. The last Herald took the last wound off the Shaggoth, but the poor beast could strike, but he had done his job. 

Turn 6 for him saw his lone Herald fuck up, and in return get smeared across the floor.

Solid Victory for me.

My losses - 4 Shaggoths, 4 Knights, and 82 Marauders.

He lost everything.

I've got a game coming up now (Full Skirmishing Wood Elves, oh the joy), but it's my only one today, so hopefully, I'll have them all done tonight.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice battle report, I like the army list. I hope all your marauders are modelled with big bushy beards


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Oh god, that's an evil list D:
Can't wait to hear how you do against the gun lines


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Caledorian High Elves

3 Dragon Princes on Star Dragons
5x 10 Units of Dragon Princes
4 Units of 20 Spearmen
2 Eagles Claws

His Dragons set up on the flank, instead of going for the bait of the Shaggoths (I'm guessing at this stage he doesn't have a Foe Bane), and deploys his Dragon Princes central, leaving my Knights on the Right again going for his Eagle Claws and Spearmen.

I get the first turn - Pretty much Steam Roller forward.

Only damage done is Kholek Targetting the Enemy General, and take a wound off, which his Storm attack.

His turn sees the Marauder units charged. I take shit loads of damage, but the Champions do their thing, and cause a wound on each Prince, bringing the General, despite his 5+ AS and 4+ Ward Save, to 1 wound, in just the 1st turn. One Dragon Princes angle to take my Knights on a Wild Goose Chase, another prepare to flank, and the other 3 get read to charge the Marauders.

His shooting kills a Knight.

Turn 2 - Kholek moves up to block the Dragon Prince ploy, and the other Shaggoths angle to charge the Dragon Princes. I lose more Marauders, for no return - 1 unit flees. Kholek's Storm targets an Eagles Claw - 6 attacks, 4 on the machine, 2 on the crew - I kill one crew, and destory the Machine. ? Strange. Not complaining though.

His turn sees the Unengaged Dragon Charge another Marauder, one Dragon Prince unit charges a Shaggoth, and the other 2 charge a Marauder unit. The shooting takes another Knight, who is just out of charge range for the spearmen.

The Combat sees me take a wound off another Prince with the Marauders, and 2 wounds off the Dragon, which I perversely thought I might have more luck with - I did. The lances decided to go rubbery against the Shaggoth, who killed the Front rank in return. The Marauders in combat against the Dragon Princes killed 2 Knights, and a Champion, in return for 4 from each unit.

Turn 3 - The Marauders rally, and the remaining unengaged Marauders charge into combat - I now have 35 odd Marauders vs. One Dragon for both, and 46 against the Dragon Princes. I can't lose, or so I think. Kholek Charges a Dragon Prince unit, who elects to flee, rolls 5, and I catch him, wiping him out. The Knights charge a Spearman unit, who challenges. I accept with the Knight Champion, who cuts him down like wheat. Archaon does his 'thang', slices through the Spearmen, and kills 8, hits himself on the head twice, and does two wounds, one saved by his 3+ Ward. What a guy.

The Marauders take heavy casualties again, but kill a Prince, and bring one dragon to one wound. Those in combat with the Dragon Prince sees me lose that combat. Utterly. He just wipes out my entire front rank of both. He hit with his 6 Attacks, wounded with his 6 attacks, and I had no save. His horses do the exact same thing, leaving me no chance to retaliate. With no banner, I had outnumber, and 3 ranks. 4, to 11. I lost the combat and was promptly run down by the victorious Knights. The Shaggoth faired a little better, taking two wounds from the Champion (including one from the steed), and sweeped two Knights from the saddle.

In my opponents turn, I wait for the rear charge of his Knights. It hits. It hits HARD. I lose another Marauder unit (it flees and is run down), and the front rank (including the champion, although it took 7 attacks from the prince to do it) of another. It flees again, but has drawn both the Prince and Knights out of line.

The Shaggoth finishes off his Dragon Princes, but not before taking a 3rd Wound. Archaon is getting to be even more of a liability - hits himself 4 times, but fails to wound/passes saves, but kills another couple of Spearmen, and the other Knights kill them all.

Turn 4 for me - Kholek, and 2 other Shaggoths charge a unit of Spearmen apiece, Archaon charges the two eagles claw, _just_ catching the second one.

The rallied marauders charge a Dragon, just to keep it there until I can get a Shaggoth to deal with those Knights, but the others just keep on running, after I fail their terror. The last two Shaggoths turn to deal with the Rampant Dragon Princes, and loose Dragons.

Kholek and the Shaggoths shrugged off the few pricks of Spears, and splattered the rest over the ground, and the Knights slaughtered the Eagles Claw crew.

The Dragons both charged into the Marauders, who turned around, after getting their arses bit, and smacked it across the snout, killing one, and heavily wounding another.

Unfortunately, it was at this stage when my opponent called the game - he had a call off his sister, but we've exchanged numbers, and we're going to be playing a game sometime soon.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That is truly scary.....Well done :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

What an absolutely epic battle that sounds like. A shame it couldn't reach a conclusion. How'd you think it'd end? (if this is a very obvious Q it's because I have absolutely zero knowledge of the actual game of WHFB!)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it'd be either a draw or a narrow victory, either way. The Dragons are a lot softer than I thought they'd be, but they're still running around the back of my lines, despite the tough Princes being slain, not to mention 28 Dragon Princes running around my lines.

However, I do have a few Shaggoths who have a -5 to AS, (bye bye 1+ Armour Save), Khornate Archaon, and Kholek (for the Dragons). The worst thing that can happen to me is I lose either Lord, AND they wipe out ALL of the Marauders, and capture the banners - that results in me Majorly Losing. But I doubt that'll happen, as even 10 Dragon Princes can't stand too long against Great Weapon Marauders, at the front and side.


----------

